# Merry Christmas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

With 15 days to the big day and the size of our membership 
I will start the greetings. This will give everyone a chance to post.

*MERRY **CHRISTMAS** FROM OUR HOUSE TO YOURS !!!!!!!*

Click below for your greeting:

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3166187/graphic1


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Happy Festivus, Happy Kwanzaa, and Happy whatever that new made up day is that the Puerto Ricans celebrate:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you! 
This year, we are keeping the focus off the toys and gifts, and more on family, helping others in need, and the blessed Holiness of the season. You won't find us spending all our hard-earned $$$ at malls or online, or building up the kids' imaginations w/ all the goodies Santa will bring. The kids will have gifts under the tree, but it won't be anything outrageous. I prefer to enjoy the peaceful moments of reading the Christmas story all snuggled in our p.j.'s, and the craziness of the kids trying to "help" decorate. Tis the season for appreciating all the blessings in our lives, not spoiling the children and racking up debts. Better to start this way while they're still too little to understand all the marketing schemes that come around this time of year.
Anyway... MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thank you sir. Merry Christmas to you and yours also. Hope Santa's good to you.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

BAH HUMBUG but thanks for the card KW


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tNbsQ8eDbA&feature=related"]YouTube - Carol of the Bells - Celtic Woman[/nomedia]

I always start the season upbeat, but in another week or so it will be more like this:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQRpygqYLBA&feature=related"]YouTube - Slidesong: Bob Rivers Comedy Corp - The Twelve Pains of Christmas[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

PolicePoems.com - A Cop's Christmas Prayer by Deputy Dennis Sledge Hammer


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all my MC friends and family.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas, from sunny FLA resent:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I love ya all for saying it, but I just cant "Merry Christmas" on the 10th.
See you folks on the 20th, and I'll be so full of fucking cheer you'll want to puke.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

> I love ya all for saying it, but I just cant "Merry Christmas" on the 10th.


I'm good with saying it now and probably again on Christmas.

Merry Christmas to all!!! To my brothers and sisters that will be out allowing others to safely enjoy the holiday, please stay safe. To all of us that have the day off lets remember to say a prayer and toast to those that can not be with us because they are keeping us safe at home and abroad.

Trans-Siberian Orchestra Christmas Canon Rock
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQNirj6lbGY"]YouTube - Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon Rock[/nomedia]


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh whoop di fucking do:stomp:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas, *from sunny FLA* resent:


That was a very nice greeting until you threw in that last little zing. I'm freezing my troops off over hear! How dare you:stomp:


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Recent photo of retired2000:


I think this is really funny.

I'am going into the VA on the the 16th I will be there for about 3 weeks. I will start new medication. It's not a locked ward. I can come and go as I please. Just have to stay there. I love Christmas alwasy have.
I just want to say Happy Holidays to all of you who have put up with my rants.
Oh by the way I can bring my laptop so your not safe 
. LOLLOLLOL


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

May I ask which VA your going to?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Bedford VA*


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

LGriffin said:


> That was a very nice greeting until you threw in that last little zing. I'm freezing my troops off over hear! How dare you:stomp:


If it makes you feel better it's suppose to be in the 30's tomorrow night down here :shades_smile:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a Feliz Navidad from sunny southern California to my New England brethren. 

I wish we had a little snow this time of year to make it feel more like Christmas but "unfortunately" we'll have to put up with the 70 degree temps instead.... bummer.

I wish a safe and prosperous 2011 to everyone. May our troops make it through their current deployment safely and be back home for next Christmas; that would be a wonderful present.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Thanks PBC, Better break out your winter speedo!

On a serious note, when filling out your Christmas cards this year, take one card and send it to this address: *

*A Recovering American Soldier *

*c/o Walter Reed Army Medical Center*

*6900 Georgia Avenue NW*

*Washington, DC 20307-5001. 
*

*
Show your appreciation for their sacrifice. Thanks.*


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am watching channel 2 WGBH with all the songs and bands of the sixties. OMG to live my youth again. My first love ( Sharon) The USMC Vietnam and all the songs.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> *On a serious note, when filling out your Christmas cards this year, take one card and send it to this address: *
> 
> *A Recovering American Soldier *
> *c/o Walter Reed Army Medical Center*
> ...


Fantastic put up Griff. You just gave me another idea for our Den Christmas party this Wednesday night. The boys will enjoy doing that for a recovering soldier.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas, *from sunny FLA* resent:


Merry Christmas to everyone, and may snow quickly follow the cold that sunny FLA is experiencing. (Only because I am quite jealous of you)


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHyuraau4Q"]YouTube - The Pogues & Kirsty McColl Fairytale Of New York[/nomedia]


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi everyone, just thought I would share this with you all. Well again Merry Christmas. Apparently there are some Christmas songs that dont annoy me:

Cup Size Choir


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and stay safe throughout this holiday season.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Hv9YmhGpw"]YouTube  - Charlie Brown Christmas Tree[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is one I post every year:

*TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS*,

HE LIVED ALL ALONE, 
IN A ONE BEDROOM HOUSE MADE OF 
PLASTER AND STONE. 
...
I HAD COME DOWN THE CHIMNEY 
WITH PRESENTS TO GIVE, 
AND TO SEE JUST WHO 
IN THIS HOME DID LIVE.

I LOOKED ALL ABOUT, 
A STRANGE SIGHT I DID SEE, 
NO TINSEL, NO PRESENTS, 
NOT EVEN A TREE.

NO STOCKING BY MANTLE, 
JUST BOOTS FILLED WITH SAND, 
ON THE WALL HUNG PICTURES 
OF FAR DISTANT LANDS.

WITH MEDALS AND BADGES, 
AWARDS OF ALL KINDS, 
A SOBER THOUGHT 
CAME THROUGH MY MIND.

FOR THIS HOUSE WAS DIFFERENT, 
IT WAS DARK AND DREARY, 
I FOUND THE HOME OF A SOLDIER, 
ONCE I COULD SEE CLEARLY.

THE SOLDIER LAY SLEEPING, 
SILENT, ALONE, 
CURLED UP ON THE FLOOR 
IN THIS ONE BEDROOM HOME.

THE FACE WAS SO GENTLE, 
THE ROOM IN SUCH DISORDER, 
NOT HOW I PICTURED 
A UNITED STATES SOLDIER.

WAS THIS THE HERO 
OF WHOM I'D JUST READ? 
CURLED UP ON A PONCHO, 
THE FLOOR FOR A BED?

I REALIZED THE FAMILIES 
THAT I SAW THIS NIGHT, 
OWED THEIR LIVES TO THESE SOLDIERS 
WHO WERE WILLING TO FIGHT.

SOON ROUND THE WORLD, 
THE CHILDREN WOULD PLAY, 
AND GROWNUPS WOULD CELEBRATE 
A BRIGHT CHRISTMAS DAY.

THEY ALL ENJOYED FREEDOM 
EACH MONTH OF THE YEAR, 
BECAUSE OF THE SOLDIERS, 
LIKE THE ONE LYING HERE.

I COULDN'T HELP WONDER 
HOW MANY LAY ALONE, 
ON A COLD CHRISTMAS EVE 
IN A LAND FAR FROM HOME.

THE VERY THOUGHT 
BROUGHT A TEAR TO MY EYE, 
I DROPPED TO MY KNEES 
AND STARTED TO CRY.

THE SOLDIER AWAKENED 
AND I HEARD A ROUGH VOICE, 
'SANTA DON'T CRY, 
THIS LIFE IS MY CHOICE;

I FIGHT FOR FREEDOM, 
I DON'T ASK FOR MORE, 
MY LIFE IS MY GOD, 
MY COUNTRY, MY CORPS.'

THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER 
AND DRIFTED TO SLEEP, 
I COULDN'T CONTROL IT, 
I CONTINUED TO WEEP.

I KEPT WATCH FOR HOURS, 
SO SILENT AND STILL 
AND WE BOTH SHIVERED 
FROM THE COLD NIGHT'S CHILL.

I DIDN'T WANT TO LEAVE 
ON THAT COLD, DARK, NIGHT, 
THIS GUARDIAN OF HONOR 
SO WILLING TO FIGHT.

THEN THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER, 
WITH A VOICE SOFT AND PURE, 
WHISPERED, 'CARRY ON SANTA, 
IT'S CHRISTMAS DAY, ALL IS SECURE.'

ONE LOOK AT MY WATCH, 
AND I KNEW HE WAS RIGHT. 
'MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND,! 
AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT.'

This poem was written by a Marine.

The following is his request. I think it is reasonable.....

PLEASE. Would you do me the kind favor of sending 
this to as many people as you can? Christmas will be coming 
soon and some credit is due to our U.S. service men and 
women for our being able to celebrate these festivities. 
Let's try in this small way to pay a tiny bit of what we 
owe. Make people stop and think of our heroes, living and 
dead, who sacrificed themselves for us. Please, do your 
small part to plant this small seed


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone, and may snow quickly follow the cold that sunny FLA is experiencing. (Only because I am quite jealous of you)


Sorry to report this to you, but it was 80 here today :shades_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

All I want for Christmas this year..... I got a kick out of this, a couple of the things reminded me of posts I read on here.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Merry Christmas ! ! ! !


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Merry Christmas Members!!! Especially if you're a sick focker like me and got a smile out of this one...

View attachment 1711


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

This year I made a generous donation from everyone at MC to the "Human Fund". :shades_smile:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

As with everything else I do, I waited till the last minute to wish all my masscops friends a very, very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year. Boy, this has been a rollercoaster ride of a year. I'm glad it's almost over, phew. I don't even know how tomorrow is going to go. First year without Mom but first year with Madyson my beautiful granddaughter...bittersweet to say the least. I told my family i'm staying home this year so my hubby took that as an open invitation to invite everybody and their brother to our house this year. I'll be too busy to feel to sad I hope. I'm glad he loves me so much. lol


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Merry Christmas to the Land of Misfit Toys!!!! 

This season, I've decided to make a difference for one person and her family. She is a student of mine. She is the sole caretaker of her mom who is in her late 80's and was recently rushed to the hospital. My student is the youngest of 12 kids and the ONLY one who makes an effort for her mom. They are facing putting her into a nursing home but the kids are fighting over if it's the right time. The sick thing is, they want mom in a home so they can pilfer her stuff. Because mom can't be left alone and they don't qualify for a visiting nurse, my student had to quit her job to be the full time caretaker for her ailing mom and she has NO money for Christmas presents for anyone, never mind her 2 dogs. My student has Asberger's and has a hard time with social behaviors so being close to people is a difficult thing for her. I forged a friendship with her because she is a great person, very caring and I am fond of her mom and her dogs. 
I went out and bought her a bunch of presents for her dogs. When her mom was in the hospital, I took her dogs for a few days to relieve some responsibility for her and I also went ahead and "borrowed" her oldest dog (who was certified as a therapy dog in October) and had him tested and certified as an Austism Service Dog. I ordered his cape, ID and certificate for her. It won't be here until late next week but atleast she'll have it for the new year.

It's easy for us to forget the seriously in need people out there. I just wanted her to know that even though things look difficult for 2011, someone out there cares about her and her situation. 

I can't wait to surprise her with the certification..

She deserves this, she really does. She's done so much for so many, it's time someone gave her back a little of what she's put out there.

Merry Christmas all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

Merry christmas to all !


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Happy Christmas! 
~ Slainte! ~


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!!:regular_smile:
Hope you all have a great weekend... I know I will I'v started
drinking from now......:martini_shaken: Cheers!!


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all, And to all who have the duty please be safe!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas!!! To all of you that are working this weekend...stay safe!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!

Oh wait, thats Frosty's line.

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanzaa, and to you all Happy Festivus!!!

I dont think I left anyone out.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

To the best God damned bunch of online friends a guy could have.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year boys & girls.
I look forward to a great 2011 with all of you. You made my 2010 very worthwhile. God Bless. ~Koz


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Could not have said it any better Koz... Merry Christmas all. Have a happy, Healthy and merry day. Here's hoping and praying 2011 is a better year that the last...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

To My Democrat Friends:

Please accept with no obligation, implied or explicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, etc, etc.

To My Republican Friends:

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow officers, be safe out there tonight if you are working and get home to your families soon!


----------

